# 32" TV (LCD or LED)



## thecoolguy02 (Sep 22, 2010)

i planng to buy a 32" TV (LCD or LED) 
i am very confused as there are so many modals and company in the market... 
plz help me guyz....


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 22, 2010)

Go for LED as its easy on eyes +Lifelike quality
I cannot comment on company's, i am using a sony bravia LCD though.
I heard the 3d led by sony is good. Samsung is also noteworthy.
Thats it.


----------



## prakashr85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Go for LED TV (samsung)


----------



## y2j826 (Sep 24, 2010)

When its about LCD or LED its always SONY till now, don't think about any other LCD, just some few bucks but you will be having good experience with SONY


----------



## ash (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought 32" LCD earlier this year after fair bit of research and advice from some old Forum members. I chose the LG Jazz, over Samsung and Sony and am happy with my purchase. I felt that the LCD, LED debate was moot (also then the prices of LED were considerably higher). 

Saw 3D today (Sony) - it rocks esp with games.

You can also see reviews and comparisons on consumermate.com


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

First thing. Mention your budget.



y2j826 said:


> When its about LCD or LED its always SONY till now, don't think about any other LCD, just some few bucks but you will be having good experience with SONY


No, it is not the case. LG and Samsung are equally good. Sony is overpriced.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Sep 27, 2010)

ico said:


> First thing. Mention your budget.
> 
> 
> No, it is not the case. LG and Samsung are equally good. Sony is overpriced.



around 30k


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 27, 2010)

I also think that Sony LCDs are over-hyped (for their graphics engine and whatsoever). For the same reason my two friends have got themselves 32" Bravia (for 45K) which I do not think delivers anythings else but brand-premium. After spending so much people tend to feel that they have a better product. I mean I have a Panasonic and I do not feel much difference in the quality of the picture.

To the OP, I think you should go for either LG or Samsung as they have many other features which will help you enjoy the set way more than Sony


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2010)

thecoolguy02 said:


> around 30k


Have a look *LG Jazz Theatre *or *LG Scarlet 2.0.* Both should be around 36k for 32 inch. Personally, I own the latter and so does Liverpool_fan. We are completely satisfied with our purchase.

LED back-lit LCD TVs won't be possible in your budget.

Here is a review of Scarlet 2.0 by Sam9s: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...0-htib-lg-lh70-47-lcd-panasonic-bd60-brp.html



Also consider Samsung.


----------



## sanudigit (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi
Its true . I have a Sony Bravia 32 inch LCD but sometimes I really feel that I spend some extra money just for the brancd feeling. Otherwise next to Sony I likes Samsung ( for TVs below 40") and Panasonic ( above 40")


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 30, 2010)

i think sony is overpriced as a brand and samsung or lg is much better in performance and resolution...i got my self samsung b550 32inch full hd tv this feb and quite satisfied till now and the featues r truly amazing....imo go for sanmsung or lg as both r same but samsung is bit better...!!

guys i need to buy a 42inch tv but confused with lcd or plasma..?? can anyone through some light in it..??


----------

